# Trying to track down a jacket made out of tough material



## gringosteve (Jan 3, 2020)

Many (20!) years  ago I bought a jacket from Animal. It was a snow/bomber style jacket and was made out of a woven material. Kind of like backpack stuff. I want to buy a similar jacket now but don’t know what it is called. It seems like it could have been similar to Cordera but maybe not quite as hardcore. The whole jacket was made out of the material and it felt purposeful and hard wearing as a result. I was a poor student at the time and think it was less than £100 which also makes me doubt it was Cordera.

Any help tracking down a jacket made out of the same stuff would be great.

Photo of similar material attached 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigspencer (Feb 19, 2020)

Helly Hansen...would be my guess.  Had one for a few years....just didn't fit well enough to wear skiing...just became my snowblowing jacket.  It was tougher than anything I've encountered so far....
$.01


----------

